
My new years resolution: learn IPV6 - liotier
https://blog.networkprofile.org/my-new-years-resolution-learn-ipv6/
======
karmakaze
Nice.

 _setup an HE.net ipv6 tunnel

This is a free service from Hurricane Electric that gives you a routed /48
allocation, for free. You can apply here_

[https://tunnelbroker.net/](https://tunnelbroker.net/)

